# Night Howling / Locating



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Tonight I will be out trying to locate coyotes outside my father-in laws buffalo ranch which is also located beside an elk ranch, 3 miles away is a cow ranch.

What types of howls should I try to locate?

I will be going out Friday morning, Saturday morning and evening and possibly Sunday morning pending my success to try call some in and would appreciate any input that may help.

Fur rub is not important in this area, the removal of yotes is.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I have had vocal responses to lone howl and female invitaion. Better yet, have the local law enforcement fire up the sirens. That always gets them going around here.

At this time of year territories should be established and if the local pair is determined to defend theirs, they will investigate most sounds. Don't be afraid to try multiple sounds at each stand.

Good luck!

Toolman


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I would NOT howl to locate.

This time of year the howls will bring the coyotes running to investigate. If you howl and they come, they'll see you and your truck and then when you go to hunt them, they'll be that much smarter and harder to kill. Go to where you think they'll be, set up and howl. Then when they come in, kill them.

Howling to locate is one of my pet peeves. It educates a bunch of coyotes and makes them harder to kill. Instead of locating with howls, get out, check for tracks and scat. Then go call them.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My thoughts are to locate with howls in the evening and then call them in with distress calls at just after sunrise?

I am pretty comfortable with calling...? My biggest question falls around how to go about this time of the pre-denning/mating season?

My thoughts for calling during the day, this time of the year are any distress calls besides a coyote pup?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

R Buker

I read and thought about your posto to me.....
Thank you very much or your advice, I will take it. The area I am heading to today is a 5 hour drive and I only get there 6 to 8 times a year. You may have saved me a yoteless weekend? I know this area very well, have a "very" strong feeling of the areas the yotes are denning up and I allready had pre ideas of where i want to do my sets.

I will now not do any pre evening howling to locate and just go with my original gut instincts of where to do my sets. This saves me time and I will have more time to have a few brews the evening before !!!

I am leaving my .223's at home and want to see how the 95 gr. Hornady SST out of a .243 works on a coyote? I am hoping for about a 150 yard shot with no exit hole.....

I will report back on Monday, whatever the outcome,.... Hopefully with pictures !!!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

MossyMo, if you get a responce from a coyote or two they could be in the next county by the time you start hunting them. I'm with Randy.....Don't bother howling to locate the coyotes, find sign and start hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mo

Yeah if you feel that strongly about the area just get out there and hunt it. Get in lots of stands and be ready. If you are working them just to lower the population that is a GREAT time to try the new bullet combo. If you screw up a fur...not a big deal. Let us know how you do. I'm excited to hear about the .243 results :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Well i will start the firestorm :lol: I'm all for locating the night before if you have a siren use it if not use long drawn out howls (everyone calls it by a different name) or a group yip howl if you have a partner. Do it from a ways out though. Don't drive right into the middle of the area and start howling or you will risk the coyotes responding and seeing you. I try to stay far enough away so that the coyotes give me vocal response and that is it. If you are worried about working one pair i wouldn't bother you have given yourself enough time that you will get on them sometime in the weekend, however if you want to be as efficient as possible and really put a hurt on the local population locate and start picking them apart.

I will say this if it is really obvious where they would den and where there core area would be (all farm land around with one large pasture in the middle and no roads, or something to that effect) you can probably skip the locating you already have the located.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

OK Brad, I'll bite. 

First off, I'm with Danny. Just because you locate a coyote in the evening there is NOTHING that says he'll be there come morning.

IF you never use howls for calling coyotes you'd be fine by locating them with howls and then going in and calling them with distress. But, if you want touse howls (and you should be this time of year) then you have perfectly eliminated perhaps your best weapon as far as calls are concerned.

Worse for me is that when people go out "locating" they are educating coyotes that you or I come along later on to hunt. That makes them harder to kill for everyone.

The locating simply doesn't help you kill that many predators. In fact, it may hurt you worse than it helps.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, thanks for all the advice to everyone, but I ending my 2nd year of calling still a virgin. :eyeroll: I have shot coyotes before, but not from calling them in, that has been what i have been trying to accomplish the last 2 seasons. I have not taken near as much time either season of going out calling like I should, but I still would have assumed by now it would have happened. I was told this weekend the area i was calling has been called hard this year and at the end of winter they are quite educated. Hopefully next year I take a little time away from fishing and hunting seasons and start coyote calling in August, this will give me more time and I also enjoy being out in the warmer temps much more. Again, thanks to all for your comments on this thread and all the other coyote threads you provide your thoughts on through the year. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You'll call one in next year Mossy! Just keep learning and try to keep sane until next year.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

"Worse for me is that when people go out "locating" they are educating coyotes that you or I come along later on to hunt. That makes them harder to kill for everyone."

Randy how does a coyote howling back to a what he thinks is another coyotes howling educate him? They howl back and forth every night i don't see how they can get "educated" to a coyote howl.

"The locating simply doesn't help you kill that many predators. In fact, it may hurt you worse than it helps."

A lot of the best tournament hunters in the Nation would argue the opposite way Randy. I have to go off of their success to use as proof because my observations i don't have in print and it is only my word. I will say this however I LOCATE BEFORE A HUNT EVERYTIME IF POSSIBLE.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will say Last weekend I went to my girlfriends ranch by Watford City, I was going to try and kill a few dogs, because we were calving and they were going through the heard at night. I went out and howled at night like I usually do, and needless to say they came, instead of howling. I guess I should have thought about that before I howled. I have also tried the siren it really does work.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> I LOCATE BEFORE A HUNT EVERYTIME IF POSSIBLE.


So if you dont get a vocal responce do you not hunt there? I'm assuming if you do get a responce you will hunt there. The point I'm trying to make is coyotes wont always howl back just cause they are there. You know that already.

I locate a couple times a year. I use a siren and drive around on the backroads at night locating at different spots till I get a resonce. Then I mark the area on my plat book and go talk to the landowner the next day. It's a great way to pick up more relastate that you know is frequented by coyotes. It's how I do my scouting I guess.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Bloody i do my scouting the same way.

Yes coyotes obviously won't give you a response all the time and you can't base the whole day around your responses anyway. IF the area looks real good i will come back and hit it response or no response but it is nice to have the first five stands of the day at locations that you are 90% sure to have coyotes within earshot especially in a tournament. Like i said if you're are tring to get a problem coyote killed it isn't as important but if your trying to shoot as many as possible in a day then it can really help


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

"how does a coyote howling back to a what he thinks is another coyotes howling educate him? They howl back and forth every night i don't see how they can get "educated" to a coyote howl. "

Brad,

They howl back and forth every night. They do it from their OWN territories. When you stop beside the road and blow a howler, you are most likely howling from within the territory of a coyote you want to kill. This howling you do often causes them to come to the source of the sound to inestigate the intruder. At that point they will sometimes see you, your truck or hear you moving around, closing truck doors, talking to your partner, etc. You don't think that will make them think twice before they respond to your howls again? This is what educates the coyotes.

"A lot of the best tournament hunters in the Nation would argue the opposite way Randy. I have to go off of their success to use as proof because my observations i don't have in print and it is only my word. I will say this however I LOCATE BEFORE A HUNT EVERYTIME IF POSSIBLE."

And many of those guys are hunting an area they've never hunted before and don't care if they leave the area with educated coyotes. They'll locate coyotes, then the next day go into an area they haven't otherwise scouted, sit down and call to them with distress calls and then leave the area never to come back.

The problem with this "locating" is that the coyotes often don't howl back. They just come to kick some butt. If you think a coyote doesn't get educated to howls when they approach only to see a guy getting into a truck at the source of the sound then I'm wrong. But, I use howls A LOT when I hunt. And, I have good response to them and better response than if I go out the night before and blow a howler to "locate" them.

I'd say if a guy wanted to "locate" coyotes, then go out and play with a siren. This at least won't educate them to howls.

I'm just not at all convinced that locating a coyote 12 or more hours before he's hunted tells you anything at all. That coyote could be many miles away from where he howled by morning. How in the world does it help you other than telling you a coyote was there 12 hours ago?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll tell you one way I often hunt in ND especially at night. I'll walk in a quarter mile, sit down and howl. If I don't get a verbal response I sit tight. As often as not, a coyote shows up. If I get a verbal response from a mile or so away I get up and go another quarter mile closer to that coyote and howl again. I believe this is seen as an intruding coyote coming into a territory with evil on his mind. The home coyotes OFTEN approach rapidly in this case to teach the intruder some lessons.

Do you think I'd have this kind of luck if the coyotes had seen me getting in my truck after they responded earlier?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Brad T wrote: I'm all for locating the night before if you have a siren use it if not use long drawn out howls

Randy i prefer the siren if at possible but don't think that it is a real problem using a howler unless you are too close to them. Why do you think that EVERY GOVERMENT HUNTER is issued a truck equipped with a siren?

I believe your tactics in ND night hunting is great way to go however i would take out the first step and locate them then move in on them and get it done on the first stand. However i do a lot of leap frogging myself.

Just look at some of the best guys in the bussiness Randy; Vernon Dorn, Bill Austin, Craig O'gorman, just to mention the guys the that are known well they all locate before calling if possible

Now this is the kind of discussion i like to see on here! :beer:


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I hunt the same places most of the time. About 60 to 70 mile radius from my home. Sometimes farther. And I can count the number of times I have went out and located Coyotes at night on One hand. I always know where I'm going in the Mornings. I have hunted out in Eastern N.D. many times over the yrs and hunt the same way. I go in blind about 99% of the time and I have real good luck. I may go out scouting in the evening and get out and listen for Howls. But I very seldom try to locate with a Howl. Why take the chance of beening seen. To me a sigh of a good hunter is being able to read the land and know whats out there. You do have to do some homework to be succesful. But I won't take the chance of being busted.

Brad,
You always refer to well known people. But really how many Animals are they shooting. They always have Animals coming in to the Camera.But how many dry stands do they have.If they are out Locating Animals all the time there success should be way up there. Remember your talking to just a bunch of regular Joe blow hunters.

I seen alot of tournament hunter around here last Winter on Wed and Thurs. scouting. And I checkd the results and it did'nt help them abit.

Let me ask you a question Brad. Did you hunt that N.D. Classic. If so did you go out at night and Locate. And if so what were the results. How many Coyotes did you shoot that weekend? I seen you hunted the Hunt in Wy. Did you locate at night and how were the results at the end of the next day?

I'm with Randy why take the chance when you don't need to.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Badlander; Vernon Dorn is said to have 50,000 coyotes under his belt before he died. Bill Austin i'm not sure but it's high, Craig O'gorman has just under 34,000 predators but a lot of them are trapped. I don't consider the guys that make movies necessarily the "well known guys"

I helped run the Classic so i didn't hunt it. We didn't locate the night before at nationals because of the rules meeting and the time of the day that it is. We did do some morning locating but the coyotes that we located we couldn't get to and make it efficient. After having a bad first day we didn't hunt the second day of the tournament we scouted for next year.

Read my first post about if you know the land already. And know where they den already. I don't have the luxury of living in my hunting ground so i'm usually learning something new everytime i hunt about the area


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

R Buker said:


> OK Brad, I'll bite.
> 
> First off, I'm with Danny. Just because you locate a coyote in the evening there is NOTHING that says he'll be there come morning.
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess all those state trappers, and biologist are just clueless. I can not believe you are even making that argument. "locating coyotes simply doesn't help..." Well the list of guys I am going to call and pass this brilliant piece of information on to will consist of all the guys I compete against in tournaments. I am going out to see Craig O'Gorman the end of April, I will have to tell him that he has it all wrong. He will have to print a retraction in the next update of "Hoof Beats of a Wolfer". I can call Steve Allen, Brian Mitchell, and Major Boddiker as well and let them know that they should stop locating coyotes with a howler because it is scaring all the coyotes away when they are howling on stand. I guess all those coyotes I have called in over the years by first locating and then going in and howling up to shoot where just really dumb coyotes and you are only singling out the smart ones.

Sorry if that sounds a little harsh. I have been up late every night this week putting up fox and coyotes, so I am a little cranky. I should have gotten it done a month ago.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Jamie it's tough to argue against those people that you mentioned.

How did the fur handling go? I put up two more last night. I got to learn how to do a foot long sewing job on one. Flashback to Home Ec with Mrs. Duncan. :lol:


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

I had my garage/fur shed tore all apart this winter (sheetrock, new overhead door, benches, gas fired heater,$$$good god) and now I am finally far enough along that I can start pulling bundles out of the freezers. Brad called me about this thread. I think of argueing about the merits of howling to locate or using a siren is like discussing whether or not the sun sets in the west. I think to many hunters blame problems on stand on the other guy. Not enough people taking responsibility for there own mistakes. Every hung up coyote is due to some other hunter. Understanding the size of a coyotes territory during the summer, fall, winter, and spring. Understand who is doing the howling with in those territories and why. Also knowing who isn't howling and why. There are so many variables that it is difficult to apply one concrete response to some of the questions or concerns raised on the issue. Something as easy as dropping your hunting partner off and driving up a mile or two and either one or the other hit the locator and the other just listening. I do not have the time to hunt a entire township to find a couple of coyotes to shoot. If I know where they are at, it is easy to get the wind right and move in and get set up. Blow, Squeak, shoot.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I can only imagine all the work that you have done to get your 'fur shed" ready Jamie!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOL

I have to agree that locating has just been proven too many times not to use it as a tool in predator hunting.

When it comes to Coyotes i think that the word "educated" is over used in many ways


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One thing that I heard someone say was coyotes being "conditioned at birth" rather than educated. Meaning just like people, each individual coyote is different from the others. Some in a litter are more passive, some more aggressive. I would imagine these roles to be established in the den. Which is why some coyotes will be hard chargers and some a little more slow to come to a call. What do you think of that whole idea? I think it makes sense.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Coyotes arent machines, each animal has its own personality no doubt. I agree with what you said. Just as each dog you own has a different attitude so do coyotes I'm sure.


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> One thing that I heard someone say was coyotes being "conditioned at birth" rather than educated. Meaning just like people, each individual coyote is different from the others. Some in a litter are more passive, some more aggressive. I would imagine these roles to be established in the den. Which is why some coyotes will be hard chargers and some a little more slow to come to a call. What do you think of that whole idea? I think it makes sense.


yep, i couldn't agree more. Just watch a litter of dogs. one is the runt and another is the boss dog kicking all the others butt.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> [Wow, I guess all those state trappers, and biologist are just clueless. I can not believe you are even making that argument. "locating coyotes simply doesn't help..." Well the list of guys I am going to call and pass this brilliant piece of information on to will consist of all the guys I compete against in tournaments. I am going out to see Craig O'Gorman the end of April, I will have to tell him that he has it all wrong. He will have to print a retraction in the next update of "Hoof Beats of a Wolfer". I can call Steve Allen, Brian Mitchell, and Major Boddiker as well and let them know that they should stop locating coyotes with a howler because it is scaring all the coyotes away when they are howling *on stand*. I guess all those coyotes I have called in over the years by first locating and then going in and howling up to shoot where just really dumb coyotes and you are only singling out the smart ones.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds a little harsh. I have been up late every night this week putting up fox and coyotes, so I am a little cranky. I should have gotten it done a month ago.


Do you actually have an argument or did you sign on just to attempt to point out that you disagree with me? I didn't read a single thing in your entire post that might give some viewpoint to your ideas other than the fact that many known names apparently advocate for howling for locating? (although I've personally never seen them write or hear them say that they do.) Your post says nothing on the topic other than you apparently know some men who've made names for themselves in this area. Perhaps it's just because of your screen name, but I've never heard of you.

I did, however, want to point out one tidbit in your post. I've highlighted it in bold to point it out. You said something about howling "on stand" and tried to make it sound like I said that would send coyotes running. Go back and read what I've said. I howl a lot ON STAND. I'm opposed to howling the night before as I don't think it's worth while in any way, shape or form.

But, here's the nice part about it. My viewpoint is from my experience and I'll continue to not educate coyotes in my hunting area. I'd rather go out and just kill them. But, if you want to howl, bark, yip and blow a siren in your area, go for it. I wish you all the luck in the world.

And, yes, I do think your post came off as a little "harsh." I'd suggest you go get some sleep. :roll:


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I had my garage/fur shed tore all apart this winter (sheetrock, new overhead door, benches, gas fired heater,$$$good god) and now I am finally far enough along that I can start pulling bundles out of the freezers. Brad called me about this thread. I think of argueing about the merits of howling to locate or using a siren is like discussing whether or not the sun sets in the west. I think to many hunters blame problems on stand on the other guy. Not enough people taking responsibility for there own mistakes. Every hung up coyote is due to some other hunter. Understanding the size of a coyotes territory during the summer, fall, winter, and spring. Understand who is doing the howling with in those territories and why. Also knowing who isn't howling and why. There are so many variables that it is difficult to apply one concrete response to some of the questions or concerns raised on the issue. Something as easy as dropping your hunting partner off and driving up a mile or two and either one or the other hit the locator and the other just listening. I do not have the time to hunt a entire township to find a couple of coyotes to shoot. If I know where they are at, it is easy to get the wind right and move in and get set up. Blow, Squeak, shoot.


Well start with locating in January, where a coyotes territory becomes very condensed and coyotes are not moving much at all. Locating from a main road to find a pair of coyotes with in a 1-3 section pasture can be very useful. typically on a cold january day research has shown (and my personal experience) that coyotes are not moving around much in the day time and will bed down in a area that they feel safe. In the 25 years plus of hunting I have found that this typically not by the road. If you locate these coyotes at dusk you will typically get a response from a dominate coyote deep with in his territory near his bedding grounds. State Furbeared supervisor Steve Allen with 33 years experience studying coyotes has a great study done in the 70's that proves this. Brian Mitchell also has a study showing that the highest percentage of responses will come from the dominate male in the area. I am sure everyone will agree and has seen this in the field. dominate female, beta, and transient coyotes all respond to a lesser degree. I am speaking specifically about January because this all changes towards the peak of breeding. If you can locate them the night before or at sun rise (I would agree that sunrise you have a greater chance of seeing coyote out and about) but at sunset they are hanging around their core area. which typically is not by the main roads and farmsteads. I play the averages and roll with what every happens out of the ordinary. I list the names because most of what I have learned in the field I have tried to verify through a reputable source. I have taken personal instruction from Craig O'Gorman and Walt Earl Sr. and will be going out to see Craig again the end of April. Some guys get a little edgy when they hear a guy dropping names of biologist and federal trappers but know one seems to flinch when you hear some one repeating what they seen on a video by Randy Anderson. The reason you have not heard of some of these names is that they have nothing to sell you. They are just out there day after day killing coyotes. Walt Earl has 40+ years of damage control, Craig O'gorman has about the same. I am not so proud as to think I know it all and will get with and learn from people who have spent a life time reading studies, working with biologists, ranchers and killing thousands of coyotes. When I locate from the road I can cover a lot of ground and find a couple 2-3 spots that are holding family groups and come back to them and try to get them killed. The last tournament we hunted we located several groups before sun rise. We made 16 stands that day and called in 13 individual coyotes. the shooting was not all that good but we did manage a 3rd place finish. After locating the coyotes I get the wind right and move in towards where I last heard them. Knowing that I am going to bump other coyotes with in the same family group lounging around in the same area. I stay in the low spots and do not move very far in between stands. And yes I do use coyote vocalizations on stand with very high percentage of success. If done correctly a coyote vocalization does not scare off a coyote because they associate it with man. That is not to say that occasionaly you will have a coyote that does not want to get that crap kicked out of him if you sound like some old rank male but on the other hand that old rank male sound you are making may pull in the dominate male. Killing him and the dominate female make the other family members that much easier to kill. I have tried to find a system that consistantly kills coyotes for me and my partner which for the past few years has been Brad T. The biggest part of all this with locating is that how coyotes respond, the size of there territory and number of animals all changes through out the year and I have to make adjustments. Now I have just spent some time writting about what I do in the month of January but this changes several times through out the season. Maybe not huge differences but you do have to make adjustments from October/November, December/January, February/March. I am also using some broad generalizations and what you see in the field on any given day will dictate how I proceed with each stand. But I have found that using a consistant method of hunting allows me to make minor changes and still quantify the results.

R Buker, sorry for being so gruff in my first post and I hope this clarifies my position a little better or at least you can see I have a reason for my opinion and I am not trying to just be argumentative. I have read several of your other posts and I agree with most of what you have to say I just think you are wrong on this issue.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You guys crack me up. Vernon Dorn killed 50,000 coyotes by calling them all in? I believe we are talking about predator calling? Some Government hunters and trappers do a little predator calling as we all know, but that is NOT how they kill most of those animals.

Tournament hunters? Now I know a little bit about that. I have never heard of big time tournament hunters wasting there time trying to locate coyotes at night. Then again, I know different Big time predator hunters lol.
The tournament hunters I know already knew where the coyotes were before the hunt started. How did they know where the coyotes were? AWwww, now that's a secert. But it was not by howling at night.

By the way, I'm also a little cranky. The reason is I have a right to be that way at my age :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent post!

And, it sounds as if you do a good job with your locating.

I want to point out a few things you wrote. You said you locate in the evening about sunset in order to catch them in their core/bedding area. If you can do that and then get the heck out of dodge once you find them, then you aren't likely to spook them and still be able to get in there another time to hunt them. You also said you locate in the morning about sunrise and then move in to hunt them. Your last example is a perfect way to "locate" them.

The problem I have with it is that many guys go out about 10PM the night before and howl every mile or so down the road. They may get a response but this is likely from a coyote who's already out and hunting. That coyote may be several miles from where he started shortly after dark. In those cases, the locating does nothing to help the hunter.

Now, here's more info on the "locating" in my area. Where I live the areas I have to hunt are 1 square mile sections. That means the coyotes are seldom more than 1/2 mile from a road. So, if I go driving down the roads blowing a howler, I may or may not get a response. But, one thing is certain and that is that a coyote WILL hear my vehicle, voices, truck doors, etc and will be able associate that howling with human activity. My odds of going back into that same area in the morning, blowing a howler and expecting a coyote to come running in are very low. They just don't make coyotes that dumb.

Maybe it's a regional thing. I wouldn't hesitate doing more locating the way you mention it if I were in wide open spaces. But, attempting that here will do nothing but backfire.

Thanks for the great post!

Randy


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

How is the vocal respone right now into April? Do they continue to answer to the howls or no? Also, is it still good to use coyote vocalizations this late in the year or should I go back to distress sounds. Pup ki-yi's are good right now right?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

coyote sounds are very effective this time of year.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Randy i can see now where you are arguing the effectiveness of locating in YOUR situation.

Danny yes i know you hunted all the big tournaments back in the day and the competition was so much better then it is now a days and so on and so on. The fact of the matter is the guys that are consistently at the top of the leader board in the Nationals, Worlds and Midwestern are locating either before the hunt or in their scouting days to plan for the hunt if you don't believe me by all means take a drive over and wipe the dust off of the old competetion rifle and compete and talk to the guys doing it now. 

Yes coyote sounds this time of year are dynamite


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Brad T. I won't mention any names, but the big names in competition hunting are really not any better then anyone else in the competition, the numbers game is all about location. 
Those teams already know if they have a good day and the animals are moving they well score big and have a shot at winning. Maybe they do go out and locate them the way you say, but I never heard of anyone having to do that.
I hunt with a guy that won the World contest a few years ago. He is nothing special, just the average predator hunter. He knew were to go to have a shot at winning that hunt and he did. 
He did not have to locate the animals before the hunt, because he knew they were there. How did he know that? Because he hunted the area before. 
I could tell you right now about a couple places you could easley kill 20/25 coyotes in a day. No locating them, they are always there.

Brad T. I can't play hard anymore :eyeroll: It's still in my blood and I'd love to compete. I know what it takes to win and I ain't got it anymore sorry to say. 
Pssst...I almost went on that World hunt last year because I had a great spot to hunt. But the spot fell through, something about shooting missles that day?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Danny B: the numbers game is all about location.

That is my point exactly. Locating=Location


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> That is my point exactly. Locating=Location


Its never about Locating as you do ( Howling ). Its all about Location. Remember its all about Location, Location ,Location.

Sorry i'm so cranky I was up all nite Locating Coyotes. :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Badlander we have already discussed and i have explained the proper times to locate it's not worth rehashing. Locating in the middle of the night does not do much good because the coyotes are on the move. The only reason that would be good to do is if you don't know if there are any coyotes in the area to begin with and just need somewhere to start


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Locating a location...Aww, a play on words. :lol: If you ever get a chance, try Sonora Mexico, right across the border from the Popago Indian Reservation in southern Arizona. No need locating coyotes, the area has at least a billion of em that don't get called and are hungry as hell. If you can't kill 25 coyote in a day there, you didn't take a gun :lol: The big trick is try explaning to the Mexicans and Americans at the border why you have 25 or 30 full bodied dead coyotes in the back of your pick up? :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Danny B
I suppose telling them you are civilian canine border patrol just wouldn't cut it, huh? :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny B said:


> The big trick is try explaning to the Mexicans and Americans at the border why you have 25 or 30 full bodied dead coyotes in the back of your pick up? :eyeroll: :wink:


LOL you speak from experience Danny?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Been there done that many times back in the 70s and 80s. Mexico is an awesome place to predator hunt, if you know where and how to play the game right. If you don't, you could get in BIG trouble.


----------

